# 180g canopy [load warning]



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

this is just a photo walk through of a canopy i'm building for a neighbor's salt tank. hope u get some useful info from it!:victory:


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

You did an awesome job. You have some lucky neighbors. :thumbsup:


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

ty age. only half way there though. still have to trim and stain next week.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Expressing MUCH envy at your abilities and your friends good fortune. :wink:


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

ty 1077


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

another notch on the ole" tool belt. will deliver tonight!


----------



## Mr.Todd (Mar 8, 2007)

WOW!  Nice Work! You will have to post pics of it on the tank. It looks wonderful!


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

ty Todd. here's the finished product atop her perch!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! That looks absolutely great. I'm always impressed with your DIY skills.


----------

